

A*STAR Announces 5mm-thick Hybrid Hard Drive With 1TB of Storage - justinbkerr
http://www.maximumpc.com/article/news/astar_announces_5mm-thick_hybrid_hard_drive_1tb_storage

======
jimdohg
It's all about the SSDs

